# Christmas/Holiday Reading?



## lou (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm just getting around to reading Dickens' A Christmas Carol for the first time and loving it.

Any other recommendations for holiday reading?

There seem to be quite a few Christmas themed murder mysteries out there.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

I rarely buy books anymore. They're awfully space and time consuming. Novelist Thomas Pynchon is an exception, but he's not a problem since he publishes about once every five or ten years.

Most of the time I tend to create my own fiction (aka fantasizing) of what's happening in the world on an almost daily basis. Crazy, isn't it?

Re holiday reading, I'll probably take something off the shelf, that I began reading ten to thirty years ago, then put it back on the shelf to be reforgotten. Maybe that Gore Vidal non fiction I got thirty or so pages into.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

I've got this on order & it should be here next week. I love Gale Martin's blog & have been following the online launch & really looking forward to reading it.


----------



## lou (Sep 7, 2011)

*Vaneyes*, I completely empathize with you, however; I now do most of my reading on a Kindle and it has renewed my love of reading. The best part is I can store hundreds of books on it! No more clutter.

*Sospiro*, Speaking of Kindles, I just checked Amazon and they have the Kindle version of Don Juan in Hankey, PA for only $2.99! After reading the first few sample pages, it's an instant purchase for me too. Thanks!


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

lou said:


> *Vaneyes*, I completely empathize with you, however; I now do most of my reading on a Kindle and it has renewed my love of reading. The best part is I can store hundreds of books on it! No more clutter.


My wife was using Sony Reader, then she got hooked on audio books (iPod). Neither appeal to me, and re time spent, I'd rather be doing other things.

Re books, I do read book reviews,and like it when the reviewer spills enough beans about the author's intent/ideas about the subject(s). IOW I'm big on gist, and bearish on having to read/eat the whole thing.

Yes, I'm afraid I've adopted this aspect of devolution.


----------

